# Boat Salvage Yards?



## fish-n-beer

Anyone know of any boat salvage yards in Michigan? I'm looking for a newer bench seat for my Skeeter bass boat and am not having any luck.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Theres one in Lasalle, Mi. Try here.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/1066825845.html


----------



## bolodunn

i just went to that one today to find seats. sucked, what they did have was total crap. if anyone does find a yard other than that one i'd be interested to know aswell


----------



## Sixgun

There's Tony's Marine Service on Marine City Hwy. 


*(810) 765-9300* 

7025 Marine City Hwy
*Cottrellville, MI* 

Hope that helps.

Ray


----------



## Busterboy

There's John Fisher's Marine in Erie, MI. He has a website, Fishermarina.com

Buster boy


----------



## procraft32

fish-n-beer said:


> Anyone know of any boat salvage yards in Michigan? I'm looking for a newer bench seat for my Skeeter bass boat and am not having any luck.


I am actually re-carpeting my 2001 procaft and ironically the bench seats I have had just been recovered in forrest green. I want to replace the bench seat with two seperate seats. The bench seat I have is in perfect condition. However, I live in Alabama. I would sell it to you for $300.00 if you pay shipping. Let me know if you need some pics.


----------



## david boyko

i yoo am wondering about these places looking for a starter and some decent seats


----------



## david boyko

does anyone know the name of that boat salvage yard around the flint mi area


----------



## waterbuffulo

Its a little drive, but they might have what you need. Call Owen, 574-518-0201. He is out of Syracuse, IN he has a warehouse filled with factory closeouts and newer "salvage" items. A lot of pontoon and runabouts stuff but he did have a pile of seats (prolly 60' diameter and 10' high) 

Call him, he just might have what your looking for. He had my w/t windshield for my Starcraft.


----------



## Quack Wacker

You might try Northwestern Boats in South lyon 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

I need a base, pedestal, and a seat for my Tracker Targa. 
Anyone got any ideas where there might be some on the west side of the state?


----------

